# Help Guys..my dogwoods



## juliesnipe (Jun 21, 2005)

My dogwoods are dieing....i talked to a tree guy who said it was the soil...is he right???? what do some of you guys think...here are some pics...my oak are showing some similiar problems...but to close to bad just wilting


----------



## juliesnipe (Jun 21, 2005)

I meant not close to as bad...just wilting...on the oaks...sorry im a bad typer


----------



## alanarbor (Jun 23, 2005)

looks like discula anthracnose on the dogwood. Hard to say on the Oak. Soil is important, but for the dogwood, trying to reduce the disease infection would be the main thing. A little late this year to do anything about it, but look to having the dogwood treated next early spring. If you do have soil amendments done, be sure that nitrogen is kept to a minimum, as it stimulates succulent growth, which is the main entry point for the disease.


----------

